
USA lags behind EU, Brazil and China in banning harmful pesticides - avip
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-06-usa-lags-eu-brazil-china.html
======
emiliobumachar
Duplicate. Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20132575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20132575)

~~~
dang
Missed that one. Thanks!

